# Remove norton registry keys to restart my trial period



## meltonmajor (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
raylease help me how to remove norton registry keys completely to restart my trialperiod.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
ray:


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

meltonmajor said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
> raylease help me how to remove norton registry keys completely to restart my trialperiod.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
> ray:


First of all, I don't believe this is a hacker's forum and if somebody should give you that answer, a moderator is likely to jam the reply in the shredder. Secondly, searching for and deleting every Symantec entry in your registry could turn into a career. Well, you are looking at hours of work anyway. 
Thirdly, why bother? If Norton is that important for you to have, buy it. Otherwise, uninstall it and get one of the great free ones that are available.
I, for one, have never paid for my antivirus software. I use AVG free ediion 7.5 and the free version of ZoneAlarm. 
Fourthly, I could be full if it and have no idea what I'm talking about.
Seriously, there are a few very good free Anti Virus programs out there. Be VERY, VERY careful about which one you pick. There are a lot of rogue programs out there too.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

:laugh:

Thanks, bonyolddoc. My sentiments exactly!

With excellent free Antivirus such as Avira, Avast and AVG among others, and Norton being a known resource hog, why would the OP want to?

We do not allow such workarounds to be posted here.

This topic is closed.


----------

